# I hid a copy of 'Babywise'



## deleria (Mar 8, 2004)

I was perusing pregnancy and parenting books at a local bookstore this evening. While checking out their less-than-impressive collection (only one Sears book, for example!) a copy of 'Babywise' stared me right in the face. Gag.

I realized it might stare frustrated, sleep-deprived parents in the face as well, so I waited until the coast was clear and stashed it behind some Barbara Coloroso books







:

I'd like to think that I might have saved a baby from a terrible and traumatic experience - at least until the staff finds the book. I think I'll go back in a few days and do it again


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

LOL! Now that's not "right!"







: I do it all the time! Of course they're probably fixed at the end of the day but I feel better for the moment!


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Bwa ha ha. I do the same thing!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

Good for you! That's part of my normal routine when we go to the bookstore. That and facing out the AP books.


----------



## tash11 (Mar 12, 2006)

I have done that to "what to expect" at the local gently used shop.







and of course pulled all the LLL books to the front


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

i hide or put the "word to the wise" papers inside


----------



## orkid (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragonfly*
Good for you! That's part of my normal routine when we go to the bookstore. That and facing out the AP books.









I'm guilty of doing this as well.


----------



## deleria (Mar 8, 2004)

I love that I'm not the only one who does this! Next time I'm going to make the AP books more prominent as well. They're often hiding on a bottom shelf between a few icky books.

However, there is one local bookstore - a big chain, at that - which proudly displays Dr. Jack Newman's Guide to Breastfeeding. That always makes me smile


----------



## amybw (Jul 12, 2004)

I have hidden the "wise " books before too.

Makes me feel accomplished for the day!


----------



## OnTheBrink (Jan 24, 2004)

I like to move books like that to the FICTION or HORROR sections!


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OnTheBrink*
I like to move books like that to the FICTION or HORROR sections!









:


----------



## lauraheartslittle1 (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OnTheBrink*
I like to move books like that to the FICTION or HORROR sections!











OP and others...

As someone who worked for a large chain bookstore a few years back, trust me... books that get misplaced behind others *often* don't get put back in the right place. If they are behind the counter or up front or left on a table, they will. But otherwise... closing at night requires too much time to do the restocking of things left in the open or up front to bother with going through the individual sections. We went through the individual sections 3 times a year, so hey, the copy of BW could remain hidden for several months if that store works like the other 2 that I worked at.


----------



## GriffsKat (May 13, 2005)

I must say, as one who read and tried babywise, and has since returned the book, I'd do the same thing in a heartbeat. That book caused nothing but heartache, trouble and discontent (to put it mildly) in this house. I hate it. So good for you!! I think I'll do the same next time I see one!


----------



## EvansMomma (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deleria*
I was perusing pregnancy and parenting books at a local bookstore this evening. While checking out their less-than-impressive collection (only one Sears book, for example!) a copy of 'Babywise' stared me right in the face. Gag.

I realized it might stare frustrated, sleep-deprived parents in the face as well, so I waited until the coast was clear and stashed it behind some Barbara Coloroso books







:

I'd like to think that I might have saved a baby from a terrible and traumatic experience - at least until the staff finds the book. I think I'll go back in a few days and do it again









Our Chapters store only had ONE Dr Sears book...but like a kazillion copies of Babywise...stupid book. Me and DH went around and "redistributed" them throughout the store.


----------



## swebster (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.ezzo.info/trifoldbrochure.pdf

here's a brochure to print out and slide in between pages







:


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

When I was in our local Borders a month or so ago, I noticed that 'Babywise' was displayed in a prominent position with a few other chosen parenting titles. I took it down and took it over to the nearest employee and told her in a pleasant but concerned voice that I was really surprised to see this book on display like that, was Borders not aware that the AAP recommends against this book? She was not - what could she say to that? - and I very briefly (like 2 sentences) filled her in on the main complaints, that it could lead to FTT, etc. She seemed very concerned and the next time I came in it was NOT on display. So, even with a major chain, don't be afraid to bring the recommendation against this book to the staff's attention.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OnTheBrink*
I like to move books like that to the FICTION or HORROR sections!











At the borders near my house there's a sizable selection of ezzo books. I think they'd notice if they were missing. There's a whole shelf devoted to what to expect. I guess I should take solace that the Sears collection has a good representation too.


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

I always relocate Babywise when I see it, but I like NorasMama's suggestion even better. It would probably have a more lasting effect.

I also bought a copy







: just so I could use it as a bad example in my prenatal classes. New parents need to be forewarned.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I went to a used bookstore last night with a good-sized parenting section. There were NO Ezzo books! And there were about 10 Dr. Sears books! Yay! I did see a couple of the What to Expect books, but I'm much more ok with those than with Ezzo!


----------



## loudmama (Mar 12, 2005)

I am no fan of the Ezzo books or the WTEWYE series. However, book stores carry what people want. Sadly, people want these books. If sales dwindled of these books, believe me, the bookstores would carry more books that people would buy.

L


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

I hide all of ezzos books every time I see them. I also cover them with books I think are better for babies. Even if it stares one parent in a better/safer direction that's good enough for me.


----------



## Hanbonem (Nov 17, 2004)

On a slightly different note, I always buy the sears books that I find in thrift stores and give them to pregnant co-workers/friends. As long as they're okay with something used, it's easy to just throw it out there casually - I found this for a quarter and it was really helpful to me when B was young.

One used it as justification/support for co-sleeping when her hubby thought it was weird and the other thought it was great that it showed how to use a sling etc. and was so comprehensive. My hope is that if they refer to it at least once and find it helpful it will become their default reference.

Now I'm going to start hiding the not so nice childhood books in the home repair section.


----------



## wryknowlicious (Apr 19, 2006)

Ya'll are all such good people compared to me!








one time at my local used bookstore (called Maranatha bookstore with an incredible large rtomance novel section if you cna believe that...)
I found 3 Ezzo books.
i bought them , brought them home, and added them to my trash when i was cleaning out my fridge.







:


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nora'sMama*
So, even with a major chain, don't be afraid to bring the recommendation against this book to the staff's attention.

Thanks for bringing that up! I do this every time I see them at our local library book sales and they promptly toss them in the bin







but have never thought to do it at book stores!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loudmama*
I am no fan of the Ezzo books or the WTEWYE series. However, book stores carry what people want. Sadly, people want these books. If sales dwindled of these books, believe me, the bookstores would carry more books that people would buy.

I've only worked in small book shops and that's certainly likely to be the case in those (because we had many regulars and they were mostly academics who did a lot of special ordering, so we stocked to cater to their tastes). However, my own experience as a parent tells me that parenting books are much more subject to being browsed than many other kinds of books (where people come in knowing what they're looking for). Ezzo books look appealing to people because they promise results so I imagine people who come in looking for just *anything* are drawn to them and buy them for that reason which, in turn, causes book stores to buy more. If they're not obviously availabe, people may not ask for them, and there won't be a need for the book store to purchase more.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Someone please tell me who Ezzo is and what BabyWise is??







:


----------



## lauraheartslittle1 (Apr 12, 2006)

Blissful Maia... here's a link.
www.ezzo.info

Here's the AAP's warning against: http://www.ezzo.info/Aney/aapmediaalert.pdf


----------



## SerafinasMommy (Dec 18, 2005)

I am all for hiding the books, putting the word to the wise inserts in, and talking to managment. I don't get buying them to take them home and destroy though....."Ezzo" still gets paid at the end of the day for that. I would rather not put another dime in his pocket.


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SerafinasMommy*
I am all for hiding the books, putting the word to the wise inserts in, and talking to managment. I don't get buying them to take them home and destroy though....."Ezzo" still gets paid at the end of the day for that. I would rather not put another dime in his pocket.

Amen.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SerafinasMommy*
I am all for hiding the books, putting the word to the wise inserts in, and talking to managment. I don't get buying them to take them home and destroy though....."Ezzo" still gets paid at the end of the day for that. I would rather not put another dime in his pocket.

If you're buying the book new, then yes. But if you're buying the book used or at a library sale, then he's already been paid regardless.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Oh my goodness...I feel so much better knowing other mamas do this too! My librarian heart cringes at the thought of "censoring" information but my mama hands keep reaching out and hiding the Ezzo books! (I don't mind the "what to expect" books but Ezzo has at nothing at all to redeem it)

Thanks for the links btw...I like the idea of adding a warning to the books so that even if they do sell, at least there's a chance the parents will think twice!


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow. I'm so confused. If even such an authority as the AAP is speaking out about what is written in his books, then why are bookstores still selling them?!


----------



## McFeelings (May 10, 2006)

Funny that I came across this thread today. I've been making my way through a stash of books my older sister gave me since we are TTC. Babywise was in it. I started reading it after Happiest Baby on the Block and boy what a difference. I told my husband, that while I was open to other points of view, I just HATED the way this guy seemed to be so judgemental and opinion-based. But to be honest, there seemed to be something downright sinister in his approach to parenting in my opinion. I finally put it aside just because I thought it was so bad. Thought I was the only one!


----------



## ZanZansMommy (Nov 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OnTheBrink*
I like to move books like that to the FICTION or HORROR sections!

This is what I do as well. I find that there's too many to move though


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:

Wow. I'm so confused. If even such an authority as the AAP is speaking out about what is written in his books, then why are bookstores still selling them?!
A manager at our local Borders told me that they stock Ezzo because 1-people want to buy the book, and 2-the freedom of speech laws protect Ezzo and the store could face legal challenges if they refused to carry it despite patron requests.

Working in the library I know that there are thousands of books in the selves that I would consider dangerous on many levels, but it's up to the individual to choose what they want. Adding that little printout from the AAP though at least lets people make an INFORMED decision.


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

Yay, mamas!!

My SIL gave me a copy of Babywise. I hadn't heard about it yet. I read a bit and threw it in the trash--literally. What a mean, awful book.

Next time I'm in the bookstore, I'll keep an eye open for it!


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

I've been known to deface a few.







: I'd just rip the front cover just a little bit - but enough that you wouldnt' want to buy the book to give as a gift. And then maybe the book will not get bought and will sit on the shelves a bit longer and so they won't order more. It's one thing if you are already determined to CIO and schedule and want to read it, but I hate the idea that unsuspecting moms are given these books as gifts and they don't know there are alternatives out there.


----------



## babibelli (Jun 4, 2002)

I work at Borders and I cannot tell you how many times I have wanted to trash that book. A few times though i must admit I've told mamas that its a horrible book and point them in the direction of No Cry Sleep Solution or Sears books instead. Luckily, I have not sold any Ezzo books, but I have been working in the cafe for the last 8 months.


----------



## Lovin' It (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loudmama*
I am no fan of the Ezzo books or the WTEWYE series. However, book stores carry what people want. Sadly, people want these books. If sales dwindled of these books, believe me, the bookstores would carry more books that people would buy.

L

Unfortunately I purchased WTEWYE when I became preg because that's what you hear about everywhere. Marketing works. It's what people want because they are unaware of alternatives.

By a stroke af luck I was introduced to a doula in my 1st tri and my life was changed forever.

before my planned preg I never entertained bfing, csing, bwearing. we'll all keep spreading the word and those books will be a thing of the past. our dds and dss won't have to wade through the book trash. I've also been sending the natural child to all my conserv. friends. It's in essay form so I think they're more likely to read it


----------



## SerafinasMommy (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazydiamond*
If you're buying the book new, then yes. But if you're buying the book used or at a library sale, then he's already been paid regardless.

obviously.
If I saw it for $.50 at a garage sale I would buy it. I am talking about from the bookstore.....why put more money in his pocket?


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SerafinasMommy*
obviously.
If I saw it for $.50 at a garage sale I would buy it. I am talking about from the bookstore.....why put more money in his pocket?

Did I miss something then?

The only thing I saw was some one saying they bought three copies from a used bookstore and another saying they alerted the staff at a library sale to throw them away. I don't recall reading anything about people buying new copies and destroying them.


----------



## SerafinasMommy (Dec 18, 2005)

Someone earlier in the thread said she bought one to use as a bad example.
I have also personally known people do buy them just to destroy them.....I just don't get the rationale.

edited to say our babies have almost the same birthday









4/29/05 here


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

I was inspired by this thread!

Today I went to Barnes and Noble and 'restocked' not ONE Ezzo book but the entire damn display









I was tooling through the bookstore sticking the books in the most obscure places, and hoping no one would stop me and ask me what the hell I thought I was doing with 20 copies of the same two books.


----------



## shooflymama (May 23, 2005)

As apparently the lone voice of dissent here...

I am really disturbed by this thread...You cannot draw a line in the sand and start to dictate, if not in words then through your actions, what people can and can't read. Do you realize that what you're doing is what other people do (and have done across time) to limit access to books on all kinds of controversial topics? How would you feel, for example, if someone went into your local library or bookstore and hid all the books that mentioned co-sleeping, because they felt as strongly as you do about it, only they thought it was horrible and creepy and wrong? What if they defaced copies of books that mentioned it? Slipped articles about the dangers and the depravement of co-sleeping into books that mentioned it? (I co-sleep by the way, so obviously I am just using this as an example.)

You may say, "yes, well, but in this case I know I'm right. I'm doing it for their own good, and especially for the good of the children." That's what every censor says, very often including that last part about the children. To have freedom to read what we want, we also have to tolerate the notion that other people have that same freedom. No matter what their motivations, those who try to keep books out of the hands of others in these ways are censors, and that, for me, is a scary path to see people, and shockingly mamas here, taking. If everyone hid, defaced, or otherwise blocked access to books they took issue witih, we might soon find our libraries and bookstores to be quite different places than they are today.

Every time I read threads like this on Mothering (this is not the first), I get really upset. History (both recent and distant) shows the folly of this type of action. If only we would see and remember history's lessons, but every new crusading generation thinks it is the first...

Sorry to get so dramatic, but it does really disturb me.

Librarian mama


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2006)

This is to shooflymama, who felt it was wrong to move or hide copies of Babywise. This is not a case of censorship. This is a book that sells in the millions, so us doing what we can to hide the books or put brochures inside may make us feel better, but it's not going to prevent people from getting access. It's also not censorship. I hate it when that word gets tossed around. Censorship would be if the government did not allow this book to be published.

Babywise is not just "controversial". It doesn't present one more babyraising alternative, like co-sleeping or whatever. It tells parents to do things that will outright harm their kids and endanger their lives. Babies are getting starved and dehydrated. Babywise is NOT just about CIO (even Ferber is anti-Babywise!) Babywise is about DENYING your child sustenance and PHYSICALLY PUNISHING children as young as SIX MONTHS.

A hot-button babyraising issue is one thing, and child abuse is another.


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvansMomma*
Our Chapters store only had ONE Dr Sears book...but like a kazillion copies of Babywise...stupid book. Me and DH went around and "redistributed" them throughout the store.









Hey, that probably means people came in and bought the Sears book and left Babywise on the shelf.


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrklynMama*
This is to shooflymama, who felt it was wrong to move or hide copies of Babywise. This is not a case of censorship. This is a book that sells in the millions, so us doing what we can to hide the books or put brochures inside may make us feel better, but it's not going to prevent people from getting access. It's also not censorship. I hate it when that word gets tossed around. Censorship would be if the government did not allow this book to be published.

Babywise is not just "controversial". It doesn't present one more babyraising alternative, like co-sleeping or whatever. It tells parents to do things that will outright harm their kids and endanger their lives. Babies are getting starved and dehydrated. Babywise is NOT just about CIO (even Ferber is anti-Babywise!) Babywise is about DENYING your child sustenance and PHYSICALLY PUNISHING children as young as SIX MONTHS.

A hot-button babyraising issue is one thing, and child abuse is another.









:

Shoofly, I hear your concerns on censorship, I really do. I feel the same way, and I am adamantly outspoken when I hear, for example, that school districts want to 'censor' a book for one reason or another.

But this doesn't qualify as censorship. Censorship in and of itself is a governmental action, not the action of a private citizen. If the government BANNED the printing of Babywise, THAT would be censorship, and I would disagree with it (even if I was secretly thrilled







)

But, for example, if Barnes and Noble decided to stop selling Babywise, that would NOT be censorship. It would be the business decision of a private retailer. See?

And a private citizen making the book a little less accessible doesn't even come close to the idea of censorship.

I think the difference between the example you presented about co-sleeping is as follows: say someone is specifically looking for a book on co-sleeping. They are going to find one regardless of whether or not someone is creatively redestributing them or defacing them.

OTOH, a person is fairly unlikely to be *looking* for a book on how to physically and emotionally abuse and neglect a newborn. But if a desperate, sleep craving mother SAW it while looking for a book on infant sleep, she might try it. See?

A baby won't necessarily be permanently harmed or scarred by not-cosleeping, but anyone of Ezzo's methods could permanently harm or scar an infant.


----------



## cuddleluvinma (Jun 6, 2006)

well put.

I would have no problem hiding the book in the store. I would have no problem sliding a paper with info into it. But, I would have a problem with the gov. not allowing the publishing of it.

I just wish that -sleep deprived or no- more people would recognize this type of books as they are...dangerous!

I really like the idea about sliding good info in there for reasons obvious.


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

I hate to burst the bubble, but large bookchains (and other retailers) are likely to notice the copies missing/damaged during monthly inventory and reorder said copies, the same amount that are missing. So now the publisher has made twice as much money.

I'm also a librarian. The team effort would be far more effective if you were to write letters to the retailer, pointing out the possible ramifications of selling books that harm babies due to false information. Suggest they sell them online only (where less people will browse to them). I also think the idea of putting in your own papers on the dangers isn't a bad idea (freedom of information and all); but also consider what you'd do if you opened a book and found a piece of paper telling you that you were going to kill your baby by sleeping with him/her. It probably wouldn't affect us. But stiill, there's always the hope...


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

FlyingSpaghettiBaby hit send too many times...


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

but that excuse is getting old, isn't it?


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:

but also consider what you'd do if you opened a book and found a piece of paper telling you that you were going to kill your baby by sleeping with him/her.
I think that if it was a print out of the AAP position statement on safe sleeping (which, as we know, does not rec co-sleeping) it would make me stop and think. I'd research the subject and make an informed decision. This may not be the response of the "average sleep deprived mama in the stacks", but I can hope that putting the AAP statement about the Ezzo method in the book would prompt a similar "stop and think" moment.









I'm all in favor of information...but not in favor of defacing or damaging property I don't own!


----------



## midwifetx (Mar 16, 2005)

Doesn't everyon hide copies of babywise when they go to HPB or B&N? I have even 'found' (but not returned to their proper places) Babywise when looking at other books. Makes me glad to know I'm not the only nutjob doing this!


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midwifetx*
Doesn't everyon hide copies of babywise when they go to HPB or B&N? I have even 'found' (but not returned to their proper places) Babywise when looking at other books. Makes me glad to know I'm not the only nutjob doing this!

No. I agree with the other couple of moms who say this is censorship. I do not agree. YES it is tempting, YES book spiking sounds cool, but it is not. Doulas and CBE's that I know that "spike" books ( put a dissenting opinon or business card in a book" are horribly unprofessional.
Hiding a book because "WE" believe we are actually doing the world a favor is NO different than Bush spreading democracy or the AAP warning us not to sleep with our babies.
I take a different approach. I give good books ( those that I happen to find good as a doula/cbe and mom) as gifts. I write book reviews about books which I find questionable ( I did a book review for BirthWise an Ezzo birth book for the International Doula publication), I also discuss books at book clubs with moms and such....
To deny a different approach, even those we hold to be repugnant, is to deny someone the self-realization of being an instinctual parent.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midwifetx*
Doesn't everyon hide copies of babywise when they go to HPB or B&N? I have even 'found' (but not returned to their proper places) Babywise when looking at other books. Makes me glad to know I'm not the only nutjob doing this!











Quote:

Hiding a book because "WE" believe we are actually doing the world a favor is NO different than Bush spreading democracy or the AAP warning us not to sleep with our babies...is to deny someone the self-realization of being an instinctual parent.
But what if the woman really really wants to breastfeed her baby, buys this book in good faith, and her her milk dries up? Don't we have a duty of care? stuff self realisation - this is about life and death and outright lies.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe*
But what if the woman really really wants to breastfeed her baby, buys this book in good faith, and her her milk dries up? Don't we have a duty of care? stuff self realisation - this is about life and death and outright lies.

I hear ya! Breastfeeding education and cbe/doula work have been my LIFE for 10 years! But no, it is not up to me, or you, to save someone. "Enlightenment" is a beautiful journey that we should all have a chance to have if we want it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KeysMama*
I hear ya! Breastfeeding education and cbe/doula work have been my LIFE for 10 years! But no, it is not up to me, or you, to save someone. "Enlightenment" is a beautiful journey that we should all have a chance to have if we want it.

Perhaps the act of someone hiding the book that teaches you to deny your impulses so that you, instead, pick up the book that tells you it's okay to honor them *is* part of the path.


----------



## REDBREAST (May 6, 2006)

Oh, a few years ago, I was at a used bookstore and guess what book was staring me straight into my face? Babywise! I stole it, yes I did and ripped it to shreds!!! I did not pay for it, because it is not worth my money.







:


----------



## primjillie (May 4, 2004)

You stole it? And you are bragging about it?


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

IMHO stealing babywise is civil disobdience


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I spoke with the manager at a B&N today about Babywise. They had about 10 copies. I told her what it advocated and about the AAP warning against its methods. She seemed very interested, reiterated the store's policy that they don't refuse to carry certain books, and said she'd speak to her manager. So even though she doesn't have the power to pull the book, maybe her manager does.


----------



## aphreal (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OnTheBrink*
I like to move books like that to the FICTION or HORROR sections!









That IS where they belong! I never go to the book store I always order my books from half.com but if I DID go, I'm going to go hunt out these abonimations and hide them too.


----------



## aphreal (Jun 9, 2006)

Another note, do people actually, honest to goodness still even consider using these methods? Im shocked, I would think with all the education out there about how babies express their needs, they would know better and stay far far away from any method that promotes leaving your babies to fend for themselves.


----------



## Shirelle (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

Another note, do people actually, honest to goodness still even consider using these methods?
Most definitely. My sweet, well intentioned cousin had a baby two months ago, and was using *some* of the Babywise methods. In particular, Ezzo's methods seem to have infiltrated some Protestant Fundamentalist groups.....it is repeatedly insinuated that you are a "good Godly" parent if you follow strict schedules and don't let your baby rule your life. My cousin is truly, truly a loving and caring mother....I'm more AP than she is, but she often has more patience than I do. I was so pleased when she called me recently and said that she's throwing the schedule out and is going to feed her baby when he is hungry!!!

As far as "relocating" books....I think it's a little over the top. I've read Babywise. I don't think every sentence in it is evil. I don't personally use his methods, and my Mommy instinct said that it wasn't for me. I'm glad that I had the choice to read it, though! People have to use common sense.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragonfly*
Perhaps the act of someone hiding the book that teaches you to deny your impulses so that you, instead, pick up the book that tells you it's okay to honor them *is* part of the path.

thats why I like putting the "word to the wise" papers inside, it gives the person a litte more info and they can make the choice.

i agree w/keymamas that we all have to make the choice in our own time, none of us can "save" someone else but we can share information.


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow, I can see already I'm going to be flamed for this...
I've only read the first few pages of this thread, and I have to say AS A BOOKSTORE EMPLOYEE this really depresses me. We have enough crap to deal with as it is. I am very NFL/AP, and yes, I can't stand Babywise, but that's no need to take it out on the overworked, underpaid employees, which is exactly what you are doing. What are you really hoping to accomplish by hiding, defacing, or stealing property that is not your own? If people want the book for whatever boned-brained reason, they're going to find it. If you really want to try and force change through a bookstore, go to corporate, though there are undoubtedly much more productive things you can do if you feel you need to "spread the word". The employees can't do anything about it. These stores, at least the big box stores, are required to have a certain amount of copies of the book based purely on sales. Talking to any employee, even store manager, isn't going to change that. Regardless of any bias I might have towards the issue, it's still an issue of free press, censorship (even if your own personal idea of what people should be reading, or _not_ reading), and personal opinion (even if out of laziness/"my sister told me I should get this book"/etc)... and I would really hope that fellow MDC'ers could understand that on some level. Stealing and defacing books is just immature, IMO of course. I don't understand that one bit.

As for hiding them... you are creating more work for people that already have way too much expected out of them for crappy pay. It is not their fault that these books have to be there. I find that selfish.

Really, I am quite shocked at this thread.
Nothing much more I can say about that.


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bjorker*
Wow, I can see already I'm going to be flamed for this...
I've only read the first few pages of this thread, and I have to say AS A BOOKSTORE EMPLOYEE this really depresses me....As for hiding them... you are creating more work for people that already have way too much expected out of them for crappy pay. It is not their fault that these books have to be there..

I worked at Borders for a year and I can tell you that neither I nor most of the people I worked with would have cared whether customers hid copies of Babywise or not. In fact, many of us were prone to do a little "creative" shelving ourselves.

If customers are hiding copies of Babywise, here's a couple of things that could happen. Usually, each bookseller is responsible for their own little section of the store. If you find books in your section that don't belong, you put them on a cart for reshelving. At the beginning of each workday, someone is responsible for shelving books on that cart. But there are ALWAYS tons of books for reshelving because customers take books all over the store. So a few copies of Babywise here and there is not going to make a difference. Another way this could create work for the bookseller is if a customer comes up, is looking for Babywise, and you take them to the shelf to find the book. Oops - it's not there. So you go to the stock room to check for extra copies. Either there is more there or oops - not there either. You tell the customer sorry, you can't find them, and they either go away or special order the book. If you are super-conscientious, you report the missing books to the person in charge of tracking stock and reordering, but most likely you just shrug your shoulders and go about your day (ESPECIALLY if you're pleased that the book is missing).

Extra work? Maybe, but if you weren't hunting for Babywise, you'd be helping a customer find some other book. The bottom line is, you'll be working either way, and you get paid your crappy salary by the hour. It doesn't much matter what books you're shelving or hunting for during that hour. At least that's how it worked in my day (a few years ago). Maybe booksellers have gotten a lot more anal since then.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deleria*
I was perusing pregnancy and parenting books at a local bookstore this evening. While checking out their less-than-impressive collection (only one Sears book, for example!) a copy of 'Babywise' stared me right in the face. Gag.

I realized it might stare frustrated, sleep-deprived parents in the face as well, so I waited until the coast was clear and stashed it behind some Barbara Coloroso books







:

I'd like to think that I might have saved a baby from a terrible and traumatic experience - at least until the staff finds the book. I think I'll go back in a few days and do it again









I didn't read this whole thread, but the only time I found Babywise at a bookstore was about 6 years ago when my oldest was a baby. I didn't hide it, I took all 3 copies they had on the shelf and went to the manager of the store. I explained to her that the AAP had recently come out w/ a statement about the book (which they had) because it was KILLING BABIES. She was horrified and said she would get rid of the copies I'd brought up and would make sure there weren't any more in the store ever again. She was genuine, too, I'm sure she did it.

I think that makes a much bigger difference than hiding the book every once in a while. That's just annoying the employees.


----------



## zksgreen (Mar 23, 2006)

When I was pregnant with my first, a good friend, who at the time had an 18mo. old, gave me Babywise and told me very emphatically "You have to schedule your baby! It will save your life! Memorize this book!!!" I read it, I read Baby Whisperer, and I read Sears. Sears sat the best with me, Ezzo seemed cruel.

Sooooo, now she is preganant with her 2nd. When she was over, and just about to leave last time, I handed her the Sears book and said "Thanks for loaning this to me, you were right! It did save my life! Your book had so much compassionate advice! I know DS is happier because I used your advice!!"







:

She looked confused, but didn't correct me. Last time I was at her house I could tell she had been reading Sears.







That made me really happy.


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zksgreen*
When I was pregnant with my first, a good friend, who at the time had an 18mo. old, gave me Babywise and told me very emphatically "You have to schedule your baby! It will save your life! Memorize this book!!!" I read it, I read Baby Whisperer, and I read Sears. Sears sat the best with me, Ezzo seemed cruel.

Sooooo, now she is preganant with her 2nd. When she was over, and just about to leave last time, I handed her the Sears book and said "Thanks for loaning this to me, you were right! It did save my life! Your book had so much compassionate advice! I know DS is happier because I used your advice!!"







:

She looked confused, but didn't correct me. Last time I was at her house I could tell she had been reading Sears.







That made me really happy.

What a brilliant idea!


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zksgreen*
Sooooo, now she is preganant with her 2nd. When she was over, and just about to leave last time, I handed her the Sears book and said "Thanks for loaning this to me, you were right! It did save my life! Your book had so much compassionate advice! I know DS is happier because I used your advice!!"







:

Dude! You are like an AP ninja! Very cool.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

I've been tempted for years to hide Babywise books at bookstores, but I haven't put it into practice (I think I have turned them to face the back of the shelf, though). I've thought about putting a piece of paper with a warning in them, too.

After reading this entire thread, though, and hearing points from all the responders, I think the approach I am going to take is to talk to the store staff. That way, I can educate at least one person and perhaps even get the book removed permanently.

I'll do this at Borders/Barnes & Noble, but I think the place where I could have the most impact would be at the privately-owned Christian bookstore I go to most often. I will talk to the owner about how bad Babywise is for babies and parents, and the recommendation from the AAP against Ezzo. But I will also talk about the fact that Ezzo has been excommunicated from two different fellowships, and why. And if they seem intested, I would offer to make a donation to the store to cover the cost of returning the books to the publisher, if possible. Or to cover the lost cost of sales, if that's not possible. That way Ezzo doesn't get the money, and the bookstore owner wouldn't have to suffer either.

And I think from now on, everytime I go to a baby shower, I'm going to give a Dr. Sears book and a Diaper-Free book in addition to whatever else I'm giving the mama-to-be. I consider those books a innoculation against Ezzo, one of the few "vaccinations" that I can feel comfortable about!


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shirelle* 

As far as "relocating" books....I think it's a little over the top. I've read Babywise. I don't think every sentence in it is evil. I don't personally use his methods, and my Mommy instinct said that it wasn't for me. I'm glad that I had the choice to read it, though! People have to use common sense.

The American Academy of Pediatrics disagrees. They put out a media warning saying that methods like Babywise ("Parent Directed Schedules") put babies at risk for dehydration and failure to thrive. Babies who are "Babywised" even tend to show symptoms of _depression_, and how sad is that?


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

Lol, I do that all the time!


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swebster* 
http://www.ezzo.info/trifoldbrochure.pdf

here's a brochure to print out and slide in between pages







:

Thank you so much for sharing this! I've been trying to think of something I could stick in the pages at the local library, that warned against Ezzo and recommended some other books to read instead...thanks again!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I hide those books every time I'm at the library, it makes me sick just thinking about someone checking out that garbage.


----------

